# Patrol Rifle Class



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Patrol Rifle Class 20 hrs
Classroom date July 28th 2019
Westminster PD

Range dates August 10th and August 17th
Boylston MA. ( behind the Worcester County Jail )

Cost $200 payable by June 7th

Contact Joe Picariello 978-464-2776


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Is a patrol rifle like an assault rifle?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

AB7 said:


> Is a patrol rifle like an assault rifle?


It is . . . . only scarier 

It's a good class. I'm one of those weirdos that actually likes training


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> It's a good class. I'm one of those weirdos that actually likes training


Me too. Great way to learn stuff and improve our performance.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

pahapoika said:


> It is . . . . only scarier
> 
> It's a good class. I'm one of those weirdos that actually likes training


Nothing weird about it I love to Train.


----------

